# Testing Acid Jewelry Test Kit



## jmdlcar (May 11, 2012)

Hi

Is this the test kit I need to check for PM? http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Gold-Testing-Acid-Jewelry-Test-Kit-Scratch-Stone-10k-14k-18k-22k-Plat-Silver-/390358062014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae32753be#ht_1019wt_732


----------



## Harold_V (May 11, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this the test kit I need to check for PM? http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Gold-Testing-Acid-Jewelry-Test-Kit-Scratch-Stone-10k-14k-18k-22k-Plat-Silver-/390358062014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae32753be#ht_1019wt_732


My opinion?

You would be FAR better served to read Hoke's book and learn how to test metals. She will guide you in making the necessary solutions, and how to accomplish the required tests. 

The kit being offered may be useful, but it may also not provide the needed guidance that will help you gain the needed understanding. I did not spend much time looking, but it also may not offer you the ways to determine what types of base metals you encounter. That can be very useful, in particular when you have metals in solution. Some are difficult to identify. 

Read Hoke. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (May 11, 2012)

Jack, thats the same kit i bought for $14.95,a test kit can be very valuable if you want to buy jewelry. i think its the same seller too, if im not mistaken it comes with a short "how to test precious metals" pamphlet. Harold has given you some good advise about reading Hoke's book on testing, so do that as well. you may have to get extra test solution before you are able to do the test accurately. use it on some jewelry that has a known gold content so you can see how the different metals react. you should be able to find 10k, 14k and 18k gold to test without too much problems and silver is pretty easy to find but platinum may be a problem you can save for later.


----------



## Oz (May 11, 2012)

I would never trust such a kit. Pre-mixed acids degrade over time and will give you different results based on their strength. Using testing needles of a known karat negates that problem as no matter the strength of the acids, it is then a comparison test.

Harold’s recommendation of Hoke’s book for this is spot on. In my opinion what makes her book stand out above others is the familiarity experiments. You learn firsthand how metals react to acids.


----------



## Lobby (Jun 5, 2012)

Oz is correct. Buying test acids without calibrated (plumb) test needles is very risky. You've GOT to have the needles.

If you're going to proceed with those acids, make sure you learn how to use them. The Pawnbroker's Guide... is a good how to.

http://www.belleaircoins.com/how-to-test-for-precious-metals-2/


----------



## JH123 (Jun 5, 2012)

If you're gonna get Hokes book I found it at a real deal at Gesswein.com $54.75, best price I found!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 5, 2012)

Even if the chemicals degrade, it usually doesn't make that much difference. This is a comparative method. You compare the reaction on the sample with the side-by-side reaction of the standard (the needles). You compare the speed of reaction and the colors within a given time. If the reaction is slow on the standard, it will be equally slow on an equal karat sample. It all comes out in the wash.


----------



## Oz (Jun 6, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> Even if the chemicals degrade, it usually doesn't make that much difference. This is a comparative method. You compare the reaction on the sample with the side-by-side reaction of the standard (the needles). You compare the speed of reaction and the colors within a given time. If the reaction is slow on the standard, it will be equally slow on an equal karat sample. It all comes out in the wash.


GSP I think you missed the fact that this kit comes with no testing needles, so it does not all come out in the wash in this case. The above referenced kit has a stone and premixed acids (that will degrade), but no needles. These acids would likely be fine if they were used with needles as a comparison test as you sugest. But this kit is such that you rely solely on the strength of the acids to determine the karat of the gold being tested. 

That is a big “fail” in my opinion.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 6, 2012)

You're right on this one, Oz.
Harold


----------

